# Storing colonized filter media for quarantine tank.



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

I just broke down a marineland 200 biowheel that was cycled, and I intend to eventually use it in a quarantine tank. I put the biowheel on top of my biomedia in the aquaclear 110 which is running and this keeps the bottom half of the biowheel wet. I also cut the floss off one of the marineland cartridges, rinsed it in tank water, and stuck it into the chamber where the filter intake tube runs through the aquaclear. Can storing the filter media this way keep it colonized for future use in a quarantine tank? Is there anything wrong with storing the media in my filter?


----------



## sprmankalel (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't see why not. Why don't you just set up the bio-wheel filter on the running tank?


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

sprmankalel said:


> I don't see why not. Why don't you just set up the bio-wheel filter on the running tank?


It's loud, and my tank cover won't fit properly with it on there... and my gourami does not like the double filter arrangement. She seems to like the calmer side of the tank.


----------

